# Further Medicals Results Referred



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the current speed of HOC in finalizing health assessment ? 
My medical results were referred on 05/04/2012. When can I expect it to be finalized ?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the current speed of HOC in finalizing health assessment ?
> My medical results were referred on 05/04/2012. When can I expect it to be finalized ?


Wait for a few more working days and you should get the magic email. You can see my timelines below.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Wait for a few more working days and you should get the magic email. You can see my timelines below.


Thanks for the reply. But your signature doesn't tell about how long did it take to finalize your med ? Was it referred to HOC for you as well ?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

atsurti said:


> Wait for a few more working days and you should get the magic email. You can see my timelines below.


oh man my CO is from T4 and all docs are Met/Meds finalised on 3rd April and still no news. I am kind of tensed everyday looking at my Inbox every now and then!

after all docs are Met/Meds are finalised what is the move DIAC will take? There is no further request from CO for any docs/forms!...


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> oh man my CO is from T4 and all docs are Met/Meds finalised on 3rd April and still no news. I am kind of tensed everyday looking at my Inbox every now and then!
> 
> after all docs are Met/Meds are finalised what is the move DIAC will take? There is no further request from CO for any docs/forms!...


Did you send an email to your CO asking status of your application? I sent one yesterday and got a reply today that he is just waiting for my medical finalization and no further docs are outstanding.. Btw my CO is too from T4..


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

ujwols said:


> Did you send an email to your CO asking status of your application? I sent one yesterday and got a reply today that he is just waiting for my medical finalization and no further docs are outstanding.. Btw my CO is too from T4..


Hi 

Was your medicals uploaded online or sent through mail? Also do you know what is this process of finalization of medicals? I mean say the hopital sends the reports and after that what finalization needs to be done?

Thanks.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Did you send an email to your CO asking status of your application? I sent one yesterday and got a reply today that he is just waiting for my medical finalization and no further docs are outstanding.. Btw my CO is too from T4..


I was bit hesitant to send a mail to CO...I can think of that option...is there a specific form or just a regular mail to that Adelaide team 4 mail addressing my CO?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Sanjukta said:


> Hi
> 
> Was your medicals uploaded online or sent through mail? Also do you know what is this process of finalization of medicals? I mean say the hopital sends the reports and after that what finalization needs to be done?
> 
> Thanks.


AFAIK, it has to be done online via eHealth only. DIAC will receive the reports and other docs like HIV/XRAY etc and will see if anything is abnormal. If they feel so they will refer it to the next authority to find out may be the severity of it. if all is well they will move the status to finalised.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Did they tell you why you were referred? I am wondering if the doctors tell you right there and then if something looks suspicious and the reasons why you're being referred.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> AFAIK, it has to be done online via eHealth only. DIAC will receive the reports and other docs like HIV/XRAY etc and will see if anything is abnormal. If they feel so they will refer it to the next authority to find out may be the severity of it. if all is well they will move the status to finalised.


Thanks for the response.

I am in USA and health results are only sent through mail from any USA centers. So I was wondering how long does it normally take to finalize the medicals if all reports are normal.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Sanjukta said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am in USA and health results are only sent through mail from any USA centers. So I was wondering how long does it normally take to finalize the medicals if all reports are normal.


The US doesn't have the electronic facility - I suspect all medicals are sent to the embassy in D.C, and from there, they upload the results. I got that piece of info from someone who did their medicals but for a partner visa.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

Sanjukta said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I am in USA and health results are only sent through mail from any USA centers. So I was wondering how long does it normally take to finalize the medicals if all reports are normal.


the diagnostic center where I did test uploaded on 2nd which I confirmed by calling them and the status moved for myself/my wife on 2nd itself and for my 3 month old son on 3rd. My reports I believe are all normal. no complications.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

stormgal said:


> The US doesn't have the electronic facility - I suspect all medicals are sent to the embassy in D.C, and from there, they upload the results. I got that piece of info from someone who did their medicals but for a partner visa.


Yeah...I spoke to one of the medical centers in Chicago and they send reports to DC and also to sydney we can choose where they need to be sent. The fee depends where the report is being sent. Its a little higher if the reoprt needs to be sent to Sydney. 

If it can be sent to DC and from there it gets uploaded than that is quicker process I guess. Anyone from USA with similar experience please let us know what process you went through.

Thanks.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

For me, my panel doctor said that everything is all right and he don't see anything of concern but still my medical results were reffered. However, medical for both my wife and kid was finalized the same day on which it was uploaded. So I believe they refer it to HOC just randomly.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Did you send an email to your CO asking status of your application? I sent one yesterday and got a reply today that he is just waiting for my medical finalization and no further docs are outstanding.. Btw my CO is too from T4..


Yes I sent email to T4.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Sanjukta said:


> Hi
> 
> Was your medicals uploaded online or sent through mail? Also do you know what is this process of finalization of medicals? I mean say the hopital sends the reports and after that what finalization needs to be done?
> 
> Thanks.


My panel doctor uploaded the medical results right there in front of me and the medical documents status changed to received instantly.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow My Health assessment is finalized too..

Yesterday I sent an inquiry email to HOC regarding my assessment and today when I see status on DIAC it is "Finalized" ..

Yippee ..Now all docs met..

Waiting for the magic email now ..:clap2::clap2:


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Wow My Health assessment is finalized too..
> 
> Yesterday I sent an inquiry email to HOC regarding my assessment and today when I see status on DIAC it is "Finalized" ..
> 
> ...


Cool...your countdown starts now...


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

ujwols said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the current speed of HOC in finalizing health assessment ?
> My medical results were referred on 05/04/2012. When can I expect it to be finalized ?



Mine were received on the 03/04/2012 and my hubbies were set to received immediately. Mine and the kids have been referred ever since. My agent queried it with my CO (T6) who said they were referred to the MOC. This was last Friday. They still remain referred UGH. At least if they were finalized I would know that I can expect something soon, but I still sit waiting waiting waiting.

Congrats that yours are now at least received.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

shonawilke said:


> Mine were received on the 03/04/2012 and my hubbies were set to received immediately. Mine and the kids have been referred ever since. My agent queried it with my CO (T6) who said they were referred to the MOC. This was last Friday. They still remain referred UGH. At least if they were finalized I would know that I can expect something soon, but I still sit waiting waiting waiting.
> 
> Congrats that yours are now at least received.


Mine got finalized today. Had sent email to HOC yesterday and today when I logged into DIAC it was finalized. I suggest you to send an email to HOC too if you haven't already..Good luck !!


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

ujwols said:


> Mine got finalized today. Had sent email to HOC yesterday and today when I logged into DIAC it was finalized. I suggest you to send an email to HOC too if you haven't already..Good luck !!


Ok seems I spoke to soon. I checked yesterday afternoon and everything was the same. I have just checked and my status has been updated to application approved with email sent to you as at todays date WOOOOOHHOOOOOOHOOOOOO. I'm so excited. Email will have gone to my agent, but Visa is approved.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

shonawilke said:


> Ok seems I spoke to soon. I checked yesterday afternoon and everything was the same. I have just checked and my status has been updated to application approved with email sent to you as at todays date WOOOOOHHOOOOOOHOOOOOO. I'm so excited. Email will have gone to my agent, but Visa is approved.


Congratulations to you. I too got my grant letter just now  yippee..Time for celebrations...


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Congratulations to you. I too got my grant letter just now  yippee..Time for celebrations...


oh man...what is happening to my app?? 

but congratz to both of you...enjoy the moment


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> oh man...what is happening to my app??
> 
> but congratz to both of you...enjoy the moment


Got my grant today. time for me to enjoy has come finally


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

dreamaus said:


> Got my grant today. time for me to enjoy has come finally


Wow Congratulations buddy..Enjoy your day


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Got my grant today. time for me to enjoy has come finally


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

ujwols said:


> For me, my panel doctor said that everything is all right and he don't see anything of concern but still my medical results were reffered. However, medical for both my wife and kid was finalized the same day on which it was uploaded. So I believe they refer it to HOC just randomly.


Mine was referred today after the results were received yesterday, although wife and kids were finalized the same day they were recieved (14th May). Not sure about the logic but when you so close, they could be anxious bumps !

I hope it is finalized soon !


----------



## subinoz (May 10, 2012)

subinoz said:


> Mine was referred today after the results were received yesterday, although wife and kids were finalized the same day they were recieved (14th May). Not sure about the logic but when you so close, they could be anxious bumps !
> 
> I hope it is finalized soon !


DIAC website showed Medicals Finalized today! Hope the good news arrives soon !:ranger:


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have sent my medicals to HOC, and my status is showing further medicals are referred to australia, but my CO is saying that they have not recieved the medicals, what does this mean?
what should I do?
reg



ujwols said:


> For me, my panel doctor said that everything is all right and he don't see anything of concern but still my medical results were reffered. However, medical for both my wife and kid was finalized the same day on which it was uploaded. So I believe they refer it to HOC just randomly.


----------



## Anyone (May 28, 2012)

Hi ujwols,

I needed to ask, 

- after how many days after your meds being referred you emailed HOC.
- what kind of email did you sent to HOC (how you presented your case?)
- can you please confirm the email id ([email protected])
- did you included your CO in the email that you sent?

Thanking you in anticipation. hope to hear from you soon


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,

Please see my comments inline. Let me know if you need any further info.



Anyone said:


> Hi ujwols,
> 
> I needed to ask,
> 
> ...


----------



## Anyone (May 28, 2012)

ujwols said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please see my comments inline. Let me know if you need any further info.


Ok, thanks a lot, Fortunately, I did'nt need to contact the dept, as they already finalized my meds, as i was writing the email, i saw my online status being changed..

None the less, your help is appreciated.. thanks for it buddy :yo:


----------

